# How to connect phone filter on landline & adsl connection ?



## arka (Sep 4, 2012)

I am going to get bsnl broadband connection.. I also bought the dlink 2750U router + modem. Though I  have bought the modem on my own so bsnl will not provide installation.. I have a guide to install the modem.. Here is the link : Setting Up Your Wireless ADSL Modem Router    ..But I don't know where to connect the phone filter ( i think the white square box). The modem includes a dsl and landline , a two way splitter... I also don't have an extra RJ11 cable which connects the splitter to landphone ....Where to get one ? pls help me...thanks...

Do I need the phone filter ( probably the white box) , if I use splitter ?


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 4, 2012)

> dlink 2750U router + modem


That Router is "wireless with modem" So no need to get Modem...I bough tthat modem from Flipkart..n got it replaced 2 times..Wi-Fi range is kinda dead... 2*2DBi Antenna ain't work properly..so I wouldn't recommend it....I think u already Bough it SO no prob.. 



> two way splitter |phone filter ( i think the white square box


Its passive splitter..u need to plug in the RJ-11



Spoiler



*encrypted-tbn2.google.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcRX7Lcr5cEaa8-3C-hICyQJV6H1r0mkZBcK2Nvqhhe_XNWPbgsk6SN-Cg


 in the side where its mentioned *LINE* and the other cable ( u got in MODEM box) in the side with 2 ports..namely ADSL and PHONE...connect the cable to *ADSL* n the other end in MODEM....u need to buy extra RJ-11 Cable to use Telephone and connect it to the port mentioned "PHONE"..
After all Connections ..disable all the Wireless LAN/Dial UP Adpater(_EXCEPT LAN_) in Network settings and insert CD and run the application ...Enter details there .. n rock..


----------



## arka (Sep 4, 2012)

Thank you pratyush997... I bought it from flipkart also... if it creates problem..I will replace too...I want to know what is the price of the extra RJ-11 cable and where to look for this cable e.g telephone exchange... and you are telling that I don't need the phone filter ?


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 4, 2012)

arka said:


> Thank you pratyush997... I bought it from flipkart also... if it creates problem..I will replace too...I want to know what is the price of the extra RJ-11 cable and where to look for this cable e.g telephone exchange... and you are telling that I don't need the phone filter ?


okay...when did u bought it? cuz replacement apllies only if u apply within  30 days of order...so check it ....  n whats phone filter...can u post a pic of that?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 5, 2012)

^^maybe by phone filter he means simple line junction box where you connect telephone line on one end manually by cutting wire & other end provides RJ11 port to connect to splitter.


----------

